# Boruit RJ-3000



## Dave Dunn (May 17, 2016)

Has anyone used a Boruit RJ-3000 headlamp? Or Boruit brand? it has a white led with a UV torch either side. Listed on ebay as "*8000LM 3xCREE XML T6+2x VU Purple LED Headlight Head Torch Lamp Headlamp Hunting"*


----------



## SG Hall (May 17, 2016)

No, haven't used any Boruit brand lights Dave, but that information gives us a clue. 

3x XML T6 emitters can't give you 8000 lumens, so they are "Chinese lumens". That's a good thing that you don't have 8000 lumens strapped to your melon as it's likely to catch on fire. 

It's possibly got fake Cree LEDs on board as well, but not knowing the brand I couldn't be sure. 

Personally, I would stick to Acebeam, Olight, Nitecore and Zebralight in headlamps. Armytec have just released a 2300 lumen model that looks interesting too. I would pay the extra money and buy peace of mind.


----------



## WigglyTheGreat (May 19, 2016)

This light is all over amazon too. Each one has a different lumen rating. I see a 1,800, 4,000, 5,000, 6,000, 8,000 lumen, and so on. Plus you gotta love the 5,000mah 18650 Boruit batteries that they bundle with some of them. Obviously this is another cheapo Chinese light and the sellers will claim whatever they want for specs and most of the amazon reviewers have been given the light or given a steep discount for their review. I hope nobody's head catches on fire from one of these silly lights.


----------



## Dave Dunn (May 20, 2016)

"I hope nobody's head catches on fire from one of these silly lights." Me too mate!!!


----------



## gyzmo2002 (May 20, 2016)

No chance, this light stay cold. Around 1000-1500lm. Long runtime, $20, long throw for a headlamp. I like it to work around the house. I'm waiting the Armytek Wizard v3 XHP 2300lm to compare with. The batteries that come with the Boruit are crap. Use the Panasonic NCR18659B 34000mah. 

http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?397737-Wizard-Wizard-Pro-Multi-flashlights/page4

#106


----------



## Dave Dunn (May 20, 2016)

At that point I hadn't looked into torches at all,and knew nothing of 18650 batteries etc. it was up for auction on ebay so I bid on it but as yet I have no batteries to check it out. I liked that it has two UV torches alongside a white light,I'm not too worried about how many lumens the white light is really,but my head catching on fire would be a bummer! I'm setting myself up for catching scorpions in the Australian bush so hands free UV torches with a white light I can flick on now and then to check for snakes would be good. I was wondering about Boruit as a brand really,lots of brands are dismissed as cheap in this forum,but to the general public,25 bucks or so for a torch is expensive.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (May 20, 2016)

I have an Armitek Tiara (won), a Crelant ch10 and 2 Boruit. The one I prefer is the Boruit. A good 4 hours runtime with 2 Panasonic NCR18650B. (4:50min, batteries drops to 2.9v.) 

The only negative thing is if you work closely, this light is too bright. You cannot adjust luminosity. Sure you can use only the center one or the 2 others and the 3 but it is not the best. If I have to read or work inside, the Tiara is my best. 

Don't worry, your head will never catch on fire. If it has 5-6000lm advertised, yes but at 1500lm on 3 lamps, the lights stay really cool. I have some 1000lm lights and these one, get hot.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (May 20, 2016)

I paid $15.00 for a second one as backup without batteries in november. Since that, I have bought so many lights, charger and batteries for collecting and testing...All began with this cheap chinese headlamp.


----------



## WigglyTheGreat (May 21, 2016)

gyzmo2002 said:


> No chance, this light stay cold. Around 1500-2000lm. Long runtime, $20, long throw for a headlamp. I like it to work around the house. I'm waiting the Armytek Wizard v3 XHP 2300lm to compare with. The batteries that come with the Boruit are crap. Use the Panasonic NCR18659B 34000mah.
> 
> http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb/showthread.php?397737-Wizard-Wizard-Pro-Multi-flashlights/page4
> 
> #106



As far as the head catching on fire comment, it was more of a concern about the batteries. With good quality protected batteries, I would feel a bit better about using the light. I would charge those batteries with a good quality charger though not in the light. Thanks to gyzmo, at least we know this light doesn't actually put out anywhere near what they claim in output so there should be no worry of it overheating on your head. A quality headlamp will have some kind of thermal regulation to prevent the lamp from getting too hot, but it's hard to say what this light has and even if they claimed this feature who would trust what they claim anyway. To me anyway, it's just hard to strap something directly to your head when you can't really trust anything about it.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (May 21, 2016)

This light doesn't nead thermal regulation control because it stay very cool. 1000-1500lm for 3 lamps, not many lumens for each. When I will receive my Armytek Wizard Prov3 XHP 2300lm, I will try to post beamshots of these two lights. I'm sure the Boruit will throw further but with the Armytek, more lights at shorter distance cause by the lens with a wider beam.

The battery are in parallel in the Boruit. It can be use with 1 cell. 

For $15-20, it's hard to beat this cheap chinese headlamp. Since I have it, I don't use my Crelant CH10(480lm). I look forward to receive the Wizard. 

I was 50 feet from the cedar and 100´ from the other house. 




des photos


----------



## Dave Dunn (May 26, 2016)

Thanks for the feedback, I'll let you know how they go when I can test them, mostly I'm interested in hands free UV light, catching scorpions would be easier with both hands I think (I've only caught my captive ones so far,and that can be nervewracking!) 
I looked at the battery set-up and did think that they were wired parallel, If they were in series I would be too worried and only use them with protected batteries, if at all.
Thanks for the photo gyzmo2002, it gives me a good idea of the brightness of the white light, if anything it might be too bright, I think I'll look into a red filter.
I have a cheap incandescent headlamp I've used for fishing for years now (10yrs +), I know headlamps can be very useful, I thought it was time to upgrade a little from the $2 version


----------



## Dave Dunn (May 27, 2016)

So I put two CR123A batteries in it (they've had around an hour actual running time in my WF-501B torch,not as bright as when new) and checked it out around my yard, the corona of the UV lights were visible on the back fence about 100 feet from me (yard roughly 108ft by 108ft,quarter acre block), more than ample for my needs. The white light was not as bright as shown by gyzmo2002 but then the batteries arent at full charge. If It proves reliable it will suit my purposes quite well,if I change the white light to red,I think it will be perfect for scorpion collecting. After proper field testing I will update the thread to provide info for others looking at budget headlamps.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Jun 21, 2016)

gyzmo2002 said:


> When I will receive my Armytek Wizard Prov3 XHP 2300lm, I will try to post beamshots of these two lights. I'm sure the Boruit will throw further but with the Armytek, more lights at shorter distance cause by the lens with a wider beam.
> 
> I was 50 feet from the cedar and 100´ from the other house.





Boruit RJ-3001





Picture taken August 2015




Armytek Wizard Pro v3 XHP50 CW (taken today) at 2300lm


----------



## WigglyTheGreat (Jun 22, 2016)

Nice picture comparison Gyzmo and thanks for posting them. That's a pretty good output showing from the Armytek for such a small light. You can see that the hotspot on the Boruit will give it a bit more throw, but the Armytek has a huge floody beam to light the area evenly. If you get time I am curious to see a comparison picture between the Armytek and The Boruit side by side on a table to get an idea on the size of the two lights. I am guessing the armytek will seem quite small next to the Boruit, but maybe I just perceive the Boruit as a really big light and it's not as bad as I think?


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Jun 22, 2016)

For a $15.00 light, the Boruit is quite impressive. You also have a good 4 hours of usetime with it. 

You cannot use the Armytek at 2300lm for a long period time, after around one minute, the light is very hot and the PID will begin to decrease the output, not by much though, to lower the temp. 

To be fair, I should take a picture at 1250lm to compare. 

For the usetime, the Boruit has an advantage with its 2 cells. For reading or working at short distance, this light is too bright. If you need some throw, you will be not disapointed.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Jun 22, 2016)

RJ-3001: The one I use to work around the house and the Wizard Pro v3 XHP 50.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Jun 22, 2016)

At the left, RJ-3000. At the right, RJ-5000, the battery older is different an has an usb port. Never use these 2, they are my backups.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Jun 26, 2016)

RJ3000: the hotspot is more intense than RJ3001


----------



## Mountain Bloke (Jun 27, 2016)

Really chuffed to find this thread!!

I have been eyeing out a Boruit 18650 headlamp on Gearbest for months, looks really well built and a steal at the price but it just looked to good to be true but considering the comments on this thread Boruit seems to make good value stuff, with the typical chinese caveats of over inflated lumens and poor reflectors amongst others but still very useable.

Its the version with a zoom-able single beam, which would better suit my needs as it would largely be used for lighting nearfield work. Does anyone have any experience with this or similar models:

http://www.gearbest.com/headlights/pp_169271.html

*Boruit RJ - 2800 Cree XML - T6 1000LM 3 Modes Zoomable 18650 LED Headlight *


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Jun 27, 2016)

Mountain Bloke said:


> Its the version with a zoom-able single beam, which would better suit my needs as it would largely be used for lighting nearfield work. Does anyone have any experience with this or similar models:
> 
> http://www.gearbest.com/headlights/pp_169271.html
> 
> *Boruit RJ - 2800 Cree XML - T6 1000LM 3 Modes Zoomable 18650 LED Headlight *



I don't have this one to help you☹️ 

I will take a picture of the 3000 at nearfield work tonight.


----------



## Mountain Bloke (Jun 27, 2016)

gyzmo2002 said:


> I don't have this one to help you☹️
> 
> I will take a picture of the 3000 at nearfield work tonight.


Thanks gyzmo2002, I'd appreciate that.


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Jun 28, 2016)

I just tried to take pictures at very short distance but with my iPhone, they are not the best. The phone adjust the luminosity and the photos are not representative as what I see. 

The 3000 is not so bad at short distance. I am able to read documents with the two external leds.


----------



## Mountain Bloke (Jun 28, 2016)

Thanks for trying, how bright is it running just the 2 side leds and what run time approx does it have in that mode?


----------



## gyzmo2002 (Jun 29, 2016)

I did not test it with only the 2 externals leds but with the 3 and with Panasonic ncr18650B 3400mah 4 hours 50 min. 2.9v at that time. A good 4 hours usable runtime.


----------



## dirkomatic (Jun 29, 2016)

This light intrigued me... I'd really like to see some hard battery times at different lumens. And someone test the "waterproofness". I'm low on funds and time right now, otherwise, I'd be the guinea pig.


----------



## degarb (Jun 29, 2016)

I have this light to replace my bedside lamp for at least 2 years. I put in my usual pot dimmer, online with its driver. However, while I really like my single 36mm aluminium head 2x18650 with boost driver, way better than this light design. I found the efficiency of this light lacking, and a bit heavy. Understand, I paint for 10 to 12 hours a day, and nothing about this light met my min specs 4k+ candela, 300 to 400 lumen for 10 hours without output drop. The two side tir are good reading beams. But execution is lacking-just needs more efficient driver, leds and tir. Probably, ar glass, too, is needed. Real pure aluminium head, rather than composite for weight. 

If you want a worklight, get the single 36mm 2x18650, pull out the battery pack, install a switch, 2s18650, buckpuck 700, dimmer, and two protected panasonic 18650s, charged on a smart charger with 4.2v cutoff. Also, probably time to swap out the 2012 t6 for a xpl v6 and get 387 lumens for 9 hour as the minimum run time..,.however, my latest builds use a cpu heatsink for a host free build that is as light as a 3.5AA plastic head light. I am pondering , for my next build, moving the two cells apart, so I can read in bed, merging the power of the worklight and a reading light. A 31mm reflector would be my compromise optic-ton of wide secondary hotspot, yet good (border line by my standards ) punchy hot center.

There is nothing water proof about this light. Personally, I don't drive over my lights or immerse them. Splash proof, 2 meter drop is the ticket. Get one of the ubiquitous cheaper low output, waterproof lights to get through the torrential rains and baptisms, as one doesn't work or function well under a car wheele or during the rare flood,


----------



## Smitty5216 (Feb 11, 2017)

*Help on batteries*

Panasonic NCR18659B 34000mah Thanks. Where can I find these Panasonic batteries u mentioned?? Cus as u said the ones that come with the light are no doubt crap. Thanks in advance. On boruit light


----------



## Mark620 (Feb 27, 2017)

WigglyTheGreat said:


> Plus you gotta love the 5,000mah 18650 Boruit batteries that they bundle with some of them. I hope nobody's head catches on fire from one of these silly lights.



A friend gave me one of these lights. The Batteries are DANGEROUS. they say 5200 mAh. Test results in my MC3000 charger was <500mAh capacity. The batteries say they have a PCB but they do not. They also weighed in at less than 27g. They sound hollow when "clincked" together. One NCR18650A weighed almost as much as the pair that came with the light.

Now onto the light...The one I have is rated 8000 lumens. In the center light the led is on an Al disc inside the plastic housing. There is no thermal path for the center led. it draws Center light 1200ma, 2 small lights 1000 ma, all 3= 1600 ma when they are all on the center light is dimmer then when it is on by itself. 

The batteries supplied should only have a max draw of 205ma by capacity (each)...so the batteries supplied with the light can not power it properly and safely


----------



## iamlucky13 (Mar 2, 2017)

1600 mA combined from parallel batteries sounds like around 600 lumens.


----------

